# "Fake" Hunt



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi guys,
I'm not sure if something like this has been posted before or how to even search for it if it was.
Our pup LOVES to "hunt" our little fake duck on a fishing rod. Like she won't even take treats when she's in the zone that is how much she likes it.
She can point/stalk it all day.

My question is, is there somewhere we can take her that replicates and actual hunt? I'm not a hunter but I would love to be able to take her somewhere where she can exercise her natural instinct and ability.
Does anyone have any thoughts or advice on what we can do? She just loves it so much.
We live in Toronto, Canada by the way.

p.s. happy Friday!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I also live in Toronto, If you find somthing I'd love to go also. Aspen is only 10 weeks but would love for him to fake hunt. ( I only fish)

taking him to the family farm this weekend for some fun.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We took our 5 month old out on a fake hunt yesterday. I distracted Wilson while my husband planted a pheasant scented dummy -- then we let him find it, retrieve it, and drop. Did it a few times and he LOVED it. All you need for that is an open field and an hour or two!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Introduce her to birds.
Find a big field, then dizzy some quail and place them separately in the taller grass useing gloves. Turn her loose. Don't say a word to her. Just let her run, bump,point and chase what flies. She will have a great time.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Where would you look to get flight conditioned birds and then how would you transport them to the field? All the info I've found is for buying and raising chicks, but that may not be doable for the suburbs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can buy them in Spring. I can pm you the mans numbers if interested. His quail are flight conditioned. If your keeping the birds overnight, you need transport cages with water. If useing them the same day, they can just box them for you. Bennie with Roadside Quail has good birds. He is located west of Houston off I10.


----------

